
A functional solution to Twitter's waterflow problem - lelf
http://philipnilsson.github.io/Badness10k/articles/waterflow/
======
quchen
This requires two passes over the data via scanr/scanl though. I wonder how
this can be unified to one only.

~~~
danidiaz
Here's my attempt at a one-pass solution:

[http://productivedetour.blogspot.com.es/2013/11/my-
version-o...](http://productivedetour.blogspot.com.es/2013/11/my-version-of-
twitter-waterflow-problem.html)

